# Blackened Mahi  Tacos



## civilsmoker (Feb 14, 2020)

The wife wanted a fresh dinner tonight for the big valentines dinner I so cast iron seared up some blackened mahi to go with her mango berry delight salad (holy crap this salad is unbelievably crazy good!!!)

The mahi filet was dressed with salt and blackening seasoning and seared in the CI with grape seed oil (3min each side) then sliced and put on a bed of chopped cabbage, then dressed with a pineapple salsa, chipotle aioli, and cojita!







Mahi taco yumminess! 






The fresh pineapple and mahi have a calming affect!






Ok the salad is: baby spinach, baby romaine, strawberries, blueberries, Champaign mango, red onion, coconut oil roasted pecans, grilled citrus marinated chicken, and a golden balsamic vinaigrette.  This is nothing but flavor!!!





the dressing: 1/4c golden balsamic, 1/2c classic olive oil, 1/2tsp dijon mustard, 3tbs honey, 1tbs diced shallot, S&P to taste, and 1/4tsp poppy seeds!  

the best part of this meal is no waiting at a crazy busy restaurant!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow! What a great Valentines Day dinner! That looks so good!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2020)

That’s a beautiful dinner!! Love fish tacos of all kinds. I’m sure that salad is very refreshing too.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! What a great Valentines Day dinner! That looks so good!


thanks Yankee!  My wife and I would much rather cook a meal together than go out any time!  I’m a lucky man for sure!



jcam222 said:


> That’s a beautiful dinner!! Love fish tacos of all kinds. I’m sure that salad is very refreshing too.


 fish tacos are a slice of heaven in my book!  I’m not a fancy salad person for say but this is “the real deal”


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2020)

Absolutely Beautiful     Will you come and fix me one !!!

Gary


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 14, 2020)

gary s said:


> Absolutely Beautiful     Will you come and fix me one !!!
> 
> Gary


Sure thing Gary!  Thanks!  

The crazy thing is it was all prepped and cooked in 35min tops!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.  On my list.


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice I have never had a fish taco. Last time someone was making them it the smell  gagged me. I tried to explain to them fresh fish does not stink.
Richie
I would eat some of them yours look great.


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2020)

Whoa!! It doesn’t get much better than that!

Looks awesome, be my Valentine?


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

That not only looks delicious, seems to me it's pretty darned healthy too! I really like the make-up of your salad dressing, Like. RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Thanks for sharing.  On my list.


Thanks Brian, it’s easy and tasty! 


tropics said:


> Very nice I have never had a fish taco. Last time someone was making them it the smell  gagged me. I tried to explain to them fresh fish does not stink.
> Richie
> I would eat some of them yours look great.


Richie, I would share one of these with you for sure. And trust me the smell was pure yumminess!  A proper fish taco is a bucket list item!!!



xray said:


> Whoa!! It doesn’t get much better than that!
> 
> Looks awesome, be my Valentine?


thanks xray! I agree it’s a pretty fine meal

.........sorry too late I’m already taken.....lol



sawhorseray said:


> That not only looks delicious, seems to me it's pretty darned healthy too! I really like the make-up of your salad dressing, Like. RAY


Thanks RAY!  Yup healthy doesn’t have to be bland!  It’s all about balance and enhanced flavor. My wife makes all our salad dressings from scratch and this one is about my all time fav!  She looks like a chemist in the kitchen measuring out stuff and putting them in her little blender for them. Maybe I should call her the flavor chemist!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2020)

forktender
 , 

 kruizer
 thanks for the likes!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

Your wife should be happy with that meal!
It looks better than anything your going to get at a restaurant!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Your wife should be happy with that meal!
> It looks better than anything your going to get at a restaurant!
> Al



Thanks Al! There is a reason my wife and I very rarely go to a sit down restaurant......for one we could eat for a whole week on the price and second it just isn’t as good either.....


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 16, 2020)

I thought I would share the “plain” blackened mahi pics as well.

just my opinion but this is how a blackening seasoning sear should be. There should be clear uniform seasoning caramelization with just a hint of black.






The surface should also glisten with moisture as well.....






The inside should be flaky but glisten as well.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 16, 2020)

That is one beautiful piece of fish.  Mahi is my favorite fish for taco's.  We made grilled mahi taco's with one I caught in NC.  But yours looks better.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 16, 2020)

Thing of beauty!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 17, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> That is one beautiful piece of fish.  Mahi is my favorite fish for taco's.  We made grilled mahi taco's with one I caught in NC.  But yours looks better.


thanks buckeye!  I would love to have fresh caught mahi to work with!!!  I would actually lean to CI blackening then put it over buttered rice and some grilled fresh pineapple slices!!! But the second plate would be tacos!



Winterrider said:


> Thing of beauty!



thanks winter!  It’s kinda hard to believe that 6 min in a CI could create such flavor but it’s a magical thing!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks like a Great V-Day Dinner!!
Makes Mom Happy for sure!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Great V-Day Dinner!!
> Makes Mom Happy for sure!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



thanks Bear!  It was a “happy” dinner for sure!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 18, 2020)

WOW Civil those are some really fine lookin fish tacos....I will take half a dozen please!

BIG LIKE

John


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW Civil those are some really fine lookin fish tacos....I will take half a dozen please!
> 
> BIG LIKE
> 
> John



Thanks John!......a half dozen won't last very long sure you don't wan a dozen?


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 18, 2020)

zwiller
 thanks for like!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 21, 2020)

How the heck did I miss this one! Man that looks fantastic !! Nice job and a big like on this one!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks Travis!  

PS, you didn't miss it.....just at the end of the line...LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

AZBBQ
 thanks for the like!


----------

